# How Many Horse Do You Own??



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

How many horses do you own? The number can include ponies I consider them little horses lol:cowboy:


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Three.

Lucy ( Large Pony):









Angel:









Star:


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

cool!!


----------



## horsesgoatsforlife (Jul 31, 2013)

Two 

Chicken and neo


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

pretty!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Five. 

1 Thoroughbred
1 Arabian
1 Paint
1 Quarter Horse
1 Mini


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Lovely horses!
My grandparents have two chocolate thoroughbreds named Chocolate Sundae and Easter Sunday


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Currently 3
1 Appaloosa Mary Anne
1 Haflinger Delilah
And 1 mini, Charm


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Above pictures are Maggie,single mare and the team is thumper and rusty,I didn't pick the names. Lol


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

great guys!!


----------



## Marekaelie (Jul 22, 2013)

rain makes whiskey!


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice picture!


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

yes awesome!!!!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

BarrelRacer said:


> yes awesome!!!!!


Do you have any pictures of your horses?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I have four
Buddy -Paso Fino gelding
Dusty - Shetland/POA pony gelding
Navigator - Missouri Foxtrotter/Tennessee walker gelding
Stubby(Commonly called Little Black or as I call him little sh!t) Miniature horse gelding
I had Black also but he died this winter he was American Saddlebred/Tennessee Walker cross. gelding

Black was colored just like Black Beauty and had been named that by the owner two owners back, the lady that gave him to me renamed him The Black like the black stallion because she said they called him beauty and abused him and she didn't want to spark bad memories, so I just called him Black. I kinda hated it though he was such a gorgeous horse I felt like he deserved a better name. He was given to me when he was about 21 or 23 somewhere in there so I only got to have him in the twilight years of his life, I can't imagine how beautiful he must have been as a young horse.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We have 2.  Bubba is the Palomino QH, and Gracie is the paint.  The two on the left in the 2nd pic!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

We have ten.

Samson- Sorrel QH
Beau- Sorrel tobiano paint
Fancy- Palomino
Gambler- Sorrel overo paint
Tasha- Sorrel tobiano paint
Skip- Sorrel QH
Roanie- Red roan overo paint
Honey- Buckskin roan QH
Keno- Blue roan paint
Gunner- Sorrel overo paint

Yes, we have a lot of horses, but goats will always have my heart!


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

The above picture is Maggie she is a registered paint mare,but she is solid brown ,weird but we have her papers


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

great guys pretty horses!!


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I have three
Babe an American saddle bred mare, my first horse she is my love lol 
Spirit a paint QH mix he is the hubbys horse, sweetest little guy  
then there is Red's little lucas blue aka lucas the only pic I have on my computer is when I first got him (he looked horrible) and a little over 1 year old he is almost 3 now & huge lol


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I just found more of Lucy!


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Is that jump set up with tires? I love that idea  I cut a 55 gallon bucket in half lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I am down to 3 now.
I have my Saddlebred Stallion, my Saddlebred gelding (the bay and white) and my miniature stallion. I had a bay and white Saddlebred mare but I lost her a few years ago to cancer. I had an old TWH rescue that was blind that passed away a good amount of years ago but they both are still very much in my heart.

NubianFan: I am sorry for your loss. 

I have included pictures of my Saddlebreds and my mini. Sorry if it is a picture over load but I love my babies


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

gorgeous, gorgeous, everyone's horses are so gorgeous, I need to get out there and get some recent pics of my turkeys...


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Beaaauttiful ! I love that stallion !


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

kramsay said:


> Is that jump set up with tires? I love that idea  I cut a 55 gallon bucket in half lol


Yep! Well over the years lack of jumping stuff had me get creative, once I had a tree branch set up on two colorful buckets.


----------



## jenelle (Aug 3, 2013)

BarrelRacer said:


> How many horses do you own? The number can include ponies I consider them little horses lol:cowboy:


I have three horses. Two Belgians and a paint my dad posted them.... It's jddolan and the pictures are on the first page!!!!


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Jenelle


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have 13...

1 Quarter Horse
1 Mustang
11 Paints


----------



## jenelle (Aug 3, 2013)

jddolan said:


> Hi Jenelle


Hi


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

We have 5









"Who Dey" Reg Tennessee Walker gelding









His mother "It's nun ya Business" (I didn't name either of them)









"Karzai" TB gelding









Hogan unreg QH gelding









And Mantauk Belgian x haflinger cross gelding. He's a pony, but he's got the body of a full fledged horse!


----------



## jenelle (Aug 3, 2013)

jddolan said:


> Above pictures are Maggie,single mare and the team is thumper and rusty,I didn't pick the names. Lol


Yuppies those are my horsies! :fireworks:


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

ciwheeles said:


> We have 5
> 
> "Who Dey" Reg Tennessee Walker gelding
> 
> ...


Beautiful horses!!! I love the TB the best!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

We are down to 2 

Nakoda and Halo 

Nakoda is a red leopard Appaloosa QH cross he's 16.2HH 10yo got him as a rescue he was skinn and bone but not any more he's a little tubby now. 

The second is a black blanketed Appaloosa possibly cross. He's a BIG baby 18.3HH 
And as gentile as can be. guessing 18yo.
i picked him up at an auction I'm not calling him a rescue but if I had not bought him he would of gone to slaughter.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

They are both on loan for the summer to a local kids camp.









The kids call him big chief and decided he needed Indian war paint.









Nakoda has to be the leader


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

aceofspades said:


> They are both on loan for the summer to a local kids camp.
> 
> The kids call him big chief and decided he needed Indian war paint.
> 
> Nakoda has to be the leader


Aww! I love the Indian war paint!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Delilah said:


> Beautiful horses!!! I love the TB the best!


Thank you!!


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

One TB: Nikolai. 

Raced for 6 years, was kinda crazy for 3 years then I started riding him in 2010. The picture is from 2011, and I was given him this January of this year. Sadly I don't have any pictures from more recently than 2011 on this computer...


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

one- quarter horse 
I did have her mom but she died 11/11/11


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

one- quarter horse ellie I ride her western walk trot.
I did have her mom but she died 11/11/11

View attachment 37223


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

yeah not sure what happened with those 2 posts...


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

kramsay said:


> Beaaauttiful ! I love that stallion !


 Thanks


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

great guys nice tb arbor goats


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Right now I have 4.

sadly only one is rideable at the moment.

1 quarter horse/draft cross. he has ringbone and is retired

1 registered quarter horse gelding that is having a lot of problems. See 'prayers needed for king and bella' on here for details.

1 registered palomino quarter horse mare. Shes the only one_ I can ride..._

_1 registered paint mare. also see 'prayers needed for king and bella.'_

_I'm also looking at another paint mare, or I may breed my paint, if her leg permits..._


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

1. Hackney poney named Tabby
2.Mini. Misty who is* for sale*


----------



## partimecountryboy (Jul 17, 2013)

11 racking horses ( some double registered as racking and Tennessee walking) 

1 haired pony: my baby!!!


----------



## partimecountryboy (Jul 17, 2013)

Sorry not haired pony, 1 gaited pony. Stupid spellcheck.


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

2 quarter horses 1 chestnut and 1 Carmelo


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

We have 5
1 chocolate chestnut quarter horse, Star
1 AQHA Smutty buckskin mare THREE OHS DOMINO
1 AQHA red bay mare Curtin bred, BARBWIRE BREAK IN LEO
1 AQHA Chestnut/squirrel mare performance halter bred, LUCKY PLAYGIRL GIRL
1 quarter/pony palimino tobiano mare, YANKEE DOODLE MACARONI

post pics later


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

1 Haflinger gelding. I ride him bareback with a loose ring snaffle. Wish I had one more and then could go trail riding.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Ride4ever said:


> 1 Haflinger gelding. I ride him bareback with a loose ring snaffle. Wish I had one more and then could go trail riding.


He's so handsome!


----------



## littlelo (Aug 19, 2013)

We have two. Texas Ranger who is a Morgan x walker. And Sapphire (Phire) my 3 year old paint.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

ciwheeles said:


> He's so handsome!


 Thanks. I have had him for 8 years, but he still is sooo pretty to me. He is 15(somehow forgot that)


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 13, 2013)

I just bought a beautiful 10 yr old mare! She is a haflinger x pinto. She is broke but has not been ridden very much. I have been riding her alot now since I bought her... and she needs some polishing up with riding... me too, since it's been 20 years since I last rode.


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Sep 28, 2013)

I have dollar a 30 year old QH. I don't ride him any more sense he hurt his leg, now he's just a pet.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Just one blue eyed white rescue I took in, Charlie. Have no idea of his breed. He's ridable, but I've got no tack so the farrier just takes him around bareback from time to time. He mostly just works as my gardener keeping our 2.5 acres neat.  

He's a hard keeper and looks thin, but the farrier says he's at a very healthy weight for his feet. He loves the goaties and hates being separated from them. He also loves to roll in the mud until he's a Paint!


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

6 
George is a huge quarter horse we've had since I was born ( I'm 15) he was my dad's horse before he passed away now he just spends his day roaming the pasture and gets ridden every now and then mostly for kids.

Big black is my horse who is also a very muscular big quarter that I use for our cattle work and some rodeos.

Spider is also my horse he is my main rodeo horse when I'm going to rope a steer I don't even have to steer him he just knows what to do. And he is a started cutting horse.

Red is my brothers horse that is his all around horse and is a finished team roping horse and pickup horse but if you don't ride him he will get cold backed,

Holly is out short palomino is is very fat and doesn't like to be caught but she's a good backup horse for our rodeos.

And duke is our trail horse.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

We have 2
Tracy is like 20 and she is a Quarter Horse paint mare. She also has blue eyes.She is mostly white with black patches.I will ride this gal and I had her for most of my life.
Fancy is nine and she is a Quarter Horse pant and black and white like her mom (Tracy).I do not ride her but my dad will


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I tell everyone we have 3 and a HALF. LOL We have a mini stud and I just don't think he counts as a whole horse. We also have a bay roan 6 yr old QH mare, Chex Cowgirl Doc, a 4 yr old black arabian gelding, NSF Jet Black and an OLD guy (not sure how old we've been told anywhere between 19 and 30) that is a black OTT Thoroughbred...has a tattoo we can't read, Cyclone.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Awe I love them all!! Beauties.


----------



## breezyboers (Oct 10, 2013)

I own 2 one quarter Arabian and one Norwegian curly horse


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have 3-

Appaloosa Gelding
Hackney pony gelding
Mini stud


----------



## PENNY_LANE (Oct 23, 2013)

(2) Paints - Cloud & Silk 
(1) QH - Abraham 
(1) Pony - Maggie
(6)Miniature horses- Penny, kallie, uno, sassy, Trixie and Cleo 
For a total of 10 inless the minis dont count for a full serving of horse! lol 
Sorry not all are pictured.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

PENNY_LANE said:


> (2) Paints - Cloud & Silk
> (1) QH - Abraham
> (1) Pony - Maggie
> (6)Miniature horses- Penny, kallie, uno, sassy, Trixie and Cleo
> ...


Love the cart pulling minis and all your horse look beautiful!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

2 missouri foxtrotters
1 walking horse x cob
1 fox trotter pony
And
8 Shetlands and miniatures
Plus 4 shetland boarders and my moms 3 minis.
Ill see if I can find some pics of them all


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Just added a third


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

lottsagoats said:


> I have 3-
> 
> Appaloosa Gelding
> Hackney pony gelding
> Mini stud


Apps are my personal favorite I have 2


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

My muddy apps. Both were rescues 

Left it Nakoda he is 15.3HH 
Right is halo 18HH


----------

